# How long after passing NREMT and practicals do you get your certificate/NREMT card?



## sam047 (Aug 8, 2015)

Passed them both within a couple days of each other. How long before NREMT registers that I'm nationally certified and sends me stuff in the mail?


----------



## NTXFF (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine posted in 14 hours and I got my stuff in the mail 3 days later


----------



## Wings91 (Oct 3, 2015)

Got my results the following morning at 8am. Helps if you don't take the NREMT before the weekend.


----------



## rroop32 (Oct 18, 2015)

Got mine in a business week


----------

